# Blocking DRI Calls



## SeattleAl (Jun 24, 2017)

Is anyone blocking calls from DRI? I have the technology to do so, and have blocked them on my cellphone. I'm sorely tempted to do so on my landline, but I don't know if they have some way to retaliate if you block them. They'll probably start calling my work phone.

They call so often, I can recognize their Caller ID number and know to ignore them. I expect they'll change the number eventually. They obviously ignore the No Solicitation notice on my landline.


----------

